# Wikipedia-βικιπαίδεια στο Γκάζι



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Ανοιχτή συζήτηση (με δηλώσεις συμμετοχής)


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Η Βικιπαίδεια είναι από τους πιο δημοφιλείς δικτυακούς τόπους στην Ελλάδα. Η Αγγλική Wikipedia δέχεται κάθε μήνα 3.5 εκ επισκέπτες από την Ελλάδα ενώ η Ελληνική Wikipedia έχει 2 εκ. επισκέπτες τον μήνα.

Αυτά τα 3,5 εκατ. επισκέπτες είναι διαφορετικοί ή μετράνε σαν 30 επισκέπτες οι 30 επισκέψεις που κάνω κατά μέσο όρο την ημέρα; Ή να το πω καλύτερα: Μέσα στο μήνα εγώ είμαι ένας επισκέπτης, 30 επισκέπτες (αφού μπαίνω καθημερινά μία φορά τουλάχιστον) ή 900 επισκέπτες/επισκέψεις;

Τις σκέψεις που κάνουμε πάνω σε άλλες σκέψεις μπορούμε να τις λέμε _επισκέψεις_; :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τις σκέψεις που κάνουμε πάνω σε άλλες σκέψεις μπορούμε να τις λέμε _επισκέψεις_; :)


Ίσως... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...eaning-of-words-is-the-beginning-of-education


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Τις σκέψεις που κάνουμε πάνω σε άλλες σκέψεις μπορούμε να τις λέμε _επισκέψεις_; :)


Θα πρότεινα *πανωσκέψια, όπως πανωτόκια ή πανωπροίκια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2012)

Ο όγκος δεδομένων για τόσο αναλυτικά στατιστικά είναι πολύ μεγάλος, άρα αποκλείεται να σε μετράνε σαν μοναδικό επισκέπτη για έναν μήνα. Ο αριθμός αυτός όμως υποτίθεται ότι είναι μοναδικοί επισκέπτες. Υποψιάζομαι στατιστική μαγειρική, γιατί τα pageviews της ελληνικής wiki είναι γύρω στα 20 εκατομμύρια. Να υπολόγισαν 10 views ανά επισκέπτη, τον μήνα; Σύμφωνα με το Alexa, ο μέσος όρος pageviews ανά χρήστη, είναι 4 την ημέρα, παγκοσμίως. Αυτός είναι ένας καλός μπούσουλας. Βάσει αυτού, θα έλεγα ότι είναι 170,000 μοναδικοί επισκέπτες, τον μήνα.


----------

